# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  ΠΕΣΔ Πρωταθλημα Κεντρικής Ελλαδας 1999 (16 Μαϊου, Λαμία)

## Polyneikos

Στις 16 Μαϊου 1999, είχε γίνει το Πρωταθλημα Κεντρικής Ελλαδας στην Λαμία.
Γενικός Νικητής ο* Παναγιώτης Σιώτης

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Πρωτότυπες φωτογραφίες που έχω εξασφαλίσει από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ

*Κατηγορία -80*

*Νικητής ο Γιάννης Στεφάνου,* 2ος ο Γιώργος Μπουζιάνας και 3ος ο Γιώργος Δρίτσουλας

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιώργος Μπουζιάνας










Γιώργος Δρίτσουλας

----------


## Polyneikos

Πόπη Τριπόδη

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορίες -90 & +90*



















*Νικητής της -90 ο Κώστας Κουτρουμπάς και της +90 ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Γενικός Νικητής Παναγιώτης Σιώτης

----------

